# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  شو رايكم بمدرسة الشارقة الامريكية الدولية و مدرسة فكتوريا الانجليزية

## باحثة حقوق

شو رايكم في المدرستين لاني محتارة وايد وتعبت من المدارس

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## open_rose79

مدرسة الشارجه الامريكيه انا بروحي دوم اسأل عنها في النت ... بس انا اقصد الموجوده في دبي الورقا الثانيه والحمدلله اللي يعرفونها كانو يمدحونها وايد...

----------


## باحثة حقوق

مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## المياسه 2

> مدرسة الشارجه الامريكيه انا بروحي دوم اسأل عنها في النت ... بس انا اقصد الموجوده في دبي الورقا الثانيه والحمدلله اللي يعرفونها كانو يمدحونها وايد...


 بنت اختيه في المدرسه

المدرسه فالتوه البنات يلبسون على كيفهم فتحة التنوره لين الركبه والريول ظاهره عادي عندهم
التنانير ناصله لين تحت وكل شي ظاهر البطن وتحت البطن عادي عندهم
البنات يرمسن في الموبايلات عادي عندهم
البنات يسيرون صوب الشباب في الثانويه ويسولفون ويمزحون وملامس عادي عندهم
الشباب يدوخون سجاير عادي عندهم
يحتفلون بالهليون دي عادي عندهم
البنات يلبسون قمصان شفافه عادي عندهم
مكياج وتسريحة شعر عادي عندهم
ما شي اهتمام باللغه العربيه والدين موليييييه 
ما يعطون خطه اسبوعيه للمواد
لكن بصراحه

اهم اهم اهم اهم شي عندهم











لفلوس

ورسومهم غاليه وايد لكن ما شي اهتمام
التعليم آخر همهم
حتى الفراش عندهم يامر وينهي ويصارخ على المدرسات عادي عندهم
فوضى في فوضى

المديره راقده في العسل 


عادي عندهم

يبت لكم الاخبار من اختيه اللي تتريا تخلص السنه عسب تنقل بنتها تخاف عليها من الاشكال
اللي في المدرسه بس اخطفو سير و شوفو اشكال البنات يايات عرس مب مدرسه

يعني الام اللي تبا تفك عمرها من الواجبات والمذاكره لعيالها تحطهم في هالمدرسه
لانهم ما يركزون مول على الواجبات كل شهرين امتحان ما يسوا وخلاص والاجازات بالهبل عندهم بعد


فيه عندهم بحوث وايد بالهبل 


لكن السؤال وين تنقل بنتها ؟؟

سمو لي مدرسه عدله لو عندكم

----------


## حلم المسافر

أختي المياسة ..
اسمحيلي بس هذا الكلام ماينطبق على مدرسة الشارقة الامريكية لصاحبتها التربوية عائشة السيار .. اذا هي تقصدينها بالكلام الي ذكرتيه المناقضة تماما لان ولد اخوي الي في صف الثاني ابتدائي بحوث وامتحانات اسبوعيا وساعات امتحانين في يوم الواجبات حدث ولا حرج .. 
اذا الكيجي ون يعطونهم الواجبات الخميس عسب الاحد يخلصونه ..

بالعكس منهاجهم توب ومايشبعون من الاختبارات والواجبات لدرجة الاهل حطوا مدرسين وياهم ..


اما بنات خالتي في فرع الشارجة النشاطات ماتوقف عندهم والاختبارات والانظباط مافي تسيب في مدرستها والبنات والاولاد مؤدبين عندها ... مابعدل المدرسة بس نص عيال العايل عندهم وماشاء الله متخرجين منها واوائل بعد الحمدلله ومحد اشتكى ... صحيح ان لازم ايجابيات وسلبيات بس مش الي ذكرتية يروع ..

واما العربي والدين منهج وزاري مافي زيادة عن بقية المدارس .. بس نحن انحط محفظين في البيت للقران ..
والحمد لله على كل الحال ..

ودمتي بخير

----------


## المياسه 2

> أختي المياسة ..
> اسمحيلي بس هذا الكلام ماينطبق على مدرسة الشارقة الامريكية لصاحبتها التربوية عائشة السيار .. اذا هي تقصدينها بالكلام الي ذكرتيه المناقضة تماما لان ولد اخوي الي في صف الثاني ابتدائي بحوث وامتحانات اسبوعيا وساعات امتحانين في يوم الواجبات حدث ولا حرج .. 
> اذا الكيجي ون يعطونهم الواجبات الخميس عسب الاحد يخلصونه ..
> 
> بالعكس منهاجهم توب ومايشبعون من الاختبارات والواجبات لدرجة الاهل حطوا مدرسين وياهم ..
> 
> 
> اما بنات خالتي في فرع الشارجة النشاطات ماتوقف عندهم والاختبارات والانظباط مافي تسيب في مدرستها والبنات والاولاد مؤدبين عندها ... مابعدل المدرسة بس نص عيال العايل عندهم وماشاء الله متخرجين منها واوائل بعد الحمدلله ومحد اشتكى ... صحيح ان لازم ايجابيات وسلبيات بس مش الي ذكرتية يروع ..
> 
> ...



هيه فديتج نفس المدرسه مالت عاشه السيار

اختي مصدومه من اللي تشوفه كل يوم توصل بنتها وترجعها
سيري مره جدام المدرسه وين البنايات لمجابلين المدرسه في الورقاء شوفي الاولاد منخشين ورا السيايير ويدوخون
اختيه خبرت الادراه وما اتخذو اجراء بعدهم لولاد الصبح والظهر يدوخون

الابواب مفتوحه ما تتبند ومحد يوقف طالب لو بغا يظهر
اما عن اللبس تحلف اختيه عن اللي شافته

والواجبات انا قلت في نهاية الكلام وايد بحوث 
لكن واجبات منزليه ما شي لين هناك خاصه المواد العربيه

وما شي اي اهتمام بالمواد العربيه حتى المدرسين ما يعرفون يدرسون 
المواد الاجنبيه مركزين عليهم زين من ناحية جودة المدرسين

وبنت اختيه مب صغيره في الصف التاسع تقول المدرسه فوضى مول مب مرتبين
وتحلف اختيه انها شافت الهندي ( اظني عامل نظافه ) يهزب مدرسه 
ولا ردت عليه الا زاغت منه وتقول يوم تسير الاداره وين الاستقبال حشره فظيعه الموظفين
ما يرمسون بهدوء كله صريخ 

بعد بنشد وحده عيالها في مراحل دنيا اظني ولد عندها هناك الا السنه حطته

عن فرع الشارجه ما اعرف عنهم شي


واللي ما تسير بروحها تشوف ما بتعرف

----------


## open_rose79

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العظيم...

----------


## لطوفه

كلام الأخت المياسه صحيح انا صديقتى طلعت بنتها من المدرسه عندنا وودتها الشارقه الأمريكيه فرع الورقاء دبى والله انها ندمت سألتها ليش قالت أخاف على بنتى وعلى أخلاقها أنا من البدايه نصحتها جلتلها انه مب أهم شئ ان المدرسة تكون قويه فى الانجليزى وتنسي باقى الاشياء فكرى فى الاخلاق والدين اولا وثانيا واخيرا والسنه اليايه بترد البنت مدرستنا

----------


## ناعمة الخد

بصراحة انا عيالي يدرسون في مدرسة الشارقة الامريكية في الشارجة .............هذي ثاني سنة 

الدراسة مب لين وين يعني يعطونهم كتب كبيرة مثل الدليل مال التيلفون وما يدرسون منه شي بس ملخصات ................فيه واجبات قليله جدا 

العربي مش مهتمين فيه يعني مرة او مرتين في السنه فيه واجب او نسخ 

الفصول من اول لين رابع ما عندهم غرفة رسم ولا مختبر علوم ولا غرفة موسيقى 

اختبار العلوم مرات يكون بروجكت يشتغل عليه في الكلاس وطبعا مكان ما يخصه يعني الطاولة صغيرة وهو عنده الوان ومقص وصمغ وطين واغراض مساكين ما يعرفون كيف يتصرفون وغير صريخ المدرسة على راسهم ...............

مدرساتهم وايد فاصخات الحيا يعني مدرسة مالت صف الرابع تلبس لين فوق الركبة وصدرها برع وايدها لين الكتف برع وغير المكياج والسشوار ...................اغراء على الاخر 

وانا بعيني شفت اولاد يدخنون مدواخ عند باب المدرسة صوب البيوت وخبرت الادراة قالوا لي تعالي يلسي في الاستقبال وخبرينا منوا هم ......... قلت ما عندي شغل انا فاضية هذه مسؤليتكم 

البنات فعلا تنانيرهن لين الركبة مفتوح وايام الامتحانات يطلعون برع المدرسة هم ولاولاد عادي 

الناظرة تشوفينها اول يوم في الدراسة بس ويوم حفلة التخرج وصدق على طاري حفلة التخرج بس في بداية الحفلة بيقرا ولد سورة صغيرة من القران وبعدها عين ما تشوف الا الموسيقى والرقص ولاغاني لا تسمعين نشيد ديني ولا شي رقص واغاني 

الكانتين مالهم حرامية يعني انا ساعات اعطي ولدي عشر دراهم يشتري بس جبس او عصير وما يردون له الباقي .....................واكلهم كله مش صحي 

البنات يحطن ميك اب خفيف وايام الحفلات يزيد ............القمصان شفافة والقصة والسلاسل عادي 

وباصاتهم وصخة وصخة ...................

الطلاب الصبح يصفون شنطهم عند الصف برع ويلسون على الارض يطلعون كتبهم خاصة المراحل من اول لين ثالث ..............هذا بعيني شفته ...........

واي شي بتذكرة بخبركم به ...............بس ادعو لي يفتكون عيالي من هذه المدرسة السنة الجديدة

----------


## المياسه 2

الحمد لله يعني اختيه وحليلها تحلف يوم قلتها يقولون عكس رمستج
الحين هنتين اكدو رمستها
هيه نسيت موضوع الاكل غير الصحي اكلهم فظيع على الصبح همبورجر وبيتزا وجبس والاسعار نار نار

----------


## open_rose79

عيل انا من متى اكتب عن المدرسه ليش ما رديتن ...وكل اللي يرد اسمع منه كل الكلام الزين والحين اخر السنه ياين تتكلمون انها مب زينه... وعن العربي والدين يوم انتو تبون عيالكم يتأسسون عربي ودين ليش مدخلينهم مدرسه امريكيه دخلوهم حكومي احسن ... وما اعتقد في مدرسه ما فيها سلبيات ... فحرام ما اعتقد انه ابد ما فيها شي زين والدليل انكم خليتو عيالكم يكملون السنه...وجان عن البيزات طز فيها اذا هاي المدرسه ما عايبتنكم وخايفين منها على عيالكم ... انا مسجله حق السنه اليايه عيالي اثنينه ... فرجاء سلبياتها خلاص عرفناها الحين نبا الايجابيات و لا تقولون مافيها ايجابيات...

----------


## ناعمة الخد

اختي روز 79 انا عيالي في المرحلة الابتدائية يعني ما خاف عليهم يختربون بعدهم صغار ............

والامور الي قلتها تبان اخر السنة مع الايام تكتشفين كل شي على حقيقته يعني انا سجلت عيالي في الباص بداية السنة بس يوم شفت الباص والوسخ والمشاكل خفت قمت اوصلهم بروحي ..........

انا اعطيهم الاكل من البيت حتى الشيبس وكل شي تبت من الكانتين الخايس مالهم وحراميه بعد .......
بس اليهال ما تقدرين عليهم يعني ولدي الكبير يقول لي ربعي كلهم يشترون ليش انا ما اشتري انا مب فقير ............ تخيلي ..............

انزين بخصوص المختبرات انا سالتهم قالوا لي انه بيفتحون لهم مختبر بس ما شفت شي لين اليوم 

يحسبون عليج السباحة بس ولا عمرهم شافوا الحوض ...............بس في الدفع تدفعين كامل وشامل

وبخصوص الشنط اللي يغمضوني اليهال وهم يالسين على الارض يطلعون كتبهم قمت انا اجهز كتب ولدي وحطهم له على الطاولة ما يهون عليه يلس على الارض وسخ وغبار ...............

بخصوص الايجابيات شو اقولج يمكن تقدرين تسايرين مدرساتهم يعني يمشون الولد اذا ضعيف ومدرسات العربي عادي تكلمينها تنجح ولدج او تعيد له الامتحان بسهولة ما عندهم مشكلة ......


انا ماعندي مشكلة في العربي والدين يعني عندي مدرس خاص للعربي ومرتين في الاسبوع تحفيظ قران ........انا الاهم عندي الانجليزي ...................

بس انا بنقل عيالي السنة الياية على الاسترالية والله يستر ...................

----------


## حلم المسافر

حبيباتي كل مدرسة فيها مليون عيب وكل وحده بنتقل ولدها كل سنة مدرسة لان المدرسة الي في خاطرج مش موجودة في الدولة انا لفيت وعيزت وجان تبغون الدين والعربي واللبس المحترم انتوا اهل الشارجة ليش ماسيرون بوخاطر فيها الدين والدنيا والالتزام .. احسن عن الامريكي والاسترالي ..
وحتى بوخاطر وايد بنات قاالوا فيها مليون عيب ...

اما مدرسة الشارقة الامريكية امانه علي الرمسة الي قلتها انا شفتها والعيال فيها من 8 سنوات خالاتي ماشافوا هذا الشي حتى الي ذكرت السباحة انا عيال اخوي في دبي ويسبحون في الاسبوع مرة اعتقد ..
واما اللبس المدرسات والبنات فهذا مب غريب عنبوة بناتنا في الكليات بطونهم طالعه والعبي بدون شيل ونحن الحين نتكلم عن ناس مب من دينا ولا بلادنا لان اغلب اهل الطلبه وافدين وما اعمم الكل لان فيهم ناس محترمين جدا ..
وانا حشى لله ماجذب حد لان الخاص ما يتعاشى عنهم بس الي اشوفه غير عن الكلام ..
ولازم الوحده تخالط المجتمع علشان تحكم وانا ان شاء الله اذا كتب لبنتي هذا المدرسة السنة الياي بعلمكم الحكم عليها ...
واخيرا...
كل وحده تستخير والله يقدم لها الخير والصلاح ..

والاخت لطوفه اي مدرسة مدرستكم عسب تستفيد ....

----------


## المياسه 2

> عيل انا من متى اكتب عن المدرسه ليش ما رديتن ...وكل اللي يرد اسمع منه كل الكلام الزين والحين اخر السنه ياين تتكلمون انها مب زينه... وعن العربي والدين يوم انتو تبون عيالكم يتأسسون عربي ودين ليش مدخلينهم مدرسه امريكيه دخلوهم حكومي احسن ... وما اعتقد في مدرسه ما فيها سلبيات ... فحرام ما اعتقد انه ابد ما فيها شي زين والدليل انكم خليتو عيالكم يكملون السنه...وجان عن البيزات طز فيها اذا هاي المدرسه ما عايبتنكم وخايفين منها على عيالكم ... انا مسجله حق السنه اليايه عيالي اثنينه ... فرجاء سلبياتها خلاص عرفناها الحين نبا الايجابيات و لا تقولون مافيها ايجابيات...



فديتج انا توني اشوف سؤالج
تذكرت اختيه دوم تتحرطم مع انه اختيه العوده مدرسه قالت لها ما بتعيبج المدرسه
لانه ما يهتمون بالاخلاقيات اختيه العوده سامعه هالرمسه من ربيعتها في المدرسه سنه وظهرت بنتها
تقول شافت العجب
ومن الصعب يا اختيه تعرفين المدرسه من البدايه وما يقدرون يظهرون عيالهم من نص الدراسه اي مدرسه بتقبلهم يتريون لين آخر العام اطوف السنه على خير وبتنقل بنتها اختيه
وعلى فكره والله وحده من الاهل بعد حطت بنتها في نفس المدرسه هالسنه بعد بظهرها لنفس الاسباب
وعن المواد العربيه والدين مب كل المدارس الخاصه ما يهتمون فيهم الا هالمدرسه بالمره ما يهتمون والمدارس الحكوميه مشاكلها غير بعد 
وعللى فكره سألت ربيعتي ولدها في مرحله دنيا ( اسنه بس ناقلتنه عندهم ) تقول لعب في لعب ويوم فيه مشكله وتتواصل ويا الاداره
ما يحلون المشكله يتهربون 
وتقول مره تمت يالسه الا ادش على المديره تشوف السكرتيره ترد على المكالمات بكل لطف كالعاده ومناك تسوي حركات بويها بايخه عاد تقول اكيد يوم نتصل تسوي لنا نفس الحركات 
هاي مب قضيتنا

وعن السباحه سبحوهم يمكن ثلاث مرات وقالو الحين برد من يخلص شتاء بتردون تسبحون
ولين يومكم ما شي سباحه 

حلم المسافر بكل صراحه وسامحيني الغاليه

اللي تبا تريح مخها من الامهات تحط عيالها في هالمدرسه لانهم ما يتابعون الطلبه
والدرجات بالهبل والامتحانات ما لها قيمه مقارنة بالمقرر 


ويالله يبت لكم تقرير مطول من اختيه وربيعتي ووحده من الاهل يتريون بفارغ الصبر نهاية الدراسه عسب يفلوون

بس فديتكم رشحو لنا مدرسه زينه

الدوليه ( ربيعتي تقول رغم انه الاداره مسيحيات بس المدرسه والبنات ماشين على نظام محتشم )
او
جرين وود ( ما عندي فكره عنها زينه او شينه )
او رشحو مدرسه ثانيه تكون فيه ثانويه



حلم المسافر شو رايج في هالمدارس

----------


## المياسه 2

> واما اللبس المدرسات والبنات فهذا مب غريب عنبوة بناتنا في الكليات بطونهم طالعه والعبي بدون شيل ونحن الحين نتكلم عن ناس مب من دينا ولا بلادنا لان اغلب اهل الطلبه وافدين وما اعمم الكل لان فيهم ناس محترمين جدا ..
> وانا حشى لله ماجذب حد لان الخاص ما يتعاشى عنهم بس الي اشوفه غير عن الكلام ..
> ولازم الوحده تخالط المجتمع علشان تحكم وانا ان شاء الله اذا كتب لبنتي هذا المدرسة السنة الياي بعلمكم الحكم عليها ...
> واخيرا...
> كل وحده تستخير والله يقدم لها الخير والصلاح ..
> 
> والاخت لطوفه اي مدرسة مدرستكم عسب تستفيد ....




الغاليه 
بس بطلب منج تخطفين الظهر صوب البنات وتشوفينهم
وبعد الجامعه غير المدرسه
يعني صح البنت اتظهر بطنها وتسوي تسريحه وتحط مكياج وتسير المدرسه !!

وفيه وايد مواطنات في المدرسه بعد هم اصحاب التسريحات والمكياج
اما الوافدات اصحاب لبطون الظاهره والريول الظاهره
والفئتين تنانيرهن مرصصه بالقو وكل شي باين من تحت التنوره من الرصه
لا وفيه بنات حافات حواجهن

لو بنتج من صغرها شافت هالشي اكيد بتتحرا انه عادي وبتقلدهم 
ابتعدي عن الشبهات الغاليه 

لا اختيه ولا غيرها بيرومون يغيرون حال هالمدرسه والافضل تركها

الله يستر على الجميع

يعني انا يوم اشوف حرقة اختيه وهيه ترمس انقل لكم حرقتها وتتمنى لكم الخير
لكن قدر الله انه بنتها تكون السنه اهنيه
ومحد يعلم الغيب

----------


## حلم المسافر

الغاليه راي مايهم بس امانه عليج تقولين لي اي مدرسة اختج ترشحها لسنة الياية .. وبشوفين لستة من الفضايح لان مدارسنا بلاوي عافاج الله ..

وملاحظة اتقولين في مدارس خاصة يهتمون في العربي والدين على ايدينج وينهم مافي سويت بحث كامل في الواقع وعلى النت ( وربي شهيد علي ) ماحصلت الا البحث العلمي فقط والابداع العلمي الاولى غالية والثانية بعيدة وزحمة الشارجة ..

انت لو شوفين مشاركاتي شكثر طفريتهم علسب الدين والعربي والامهات اكدوا ان جميع المدارس عندهم مقرارات وزارية لا زيادة ويمكن نقصان فيها ..

ودعواتكم لنا

----------


## ام انودي

> هيه فديتج نفس المدرسه مالت عاشه السيار
> 
> اختي مصدومه من اللي تشوفه كل يوم توصل بنتها وترجعها
> سيري مره جدام المدرسه وين البنايات لمجابلين المدرسه في الورقاء شوفي الاولاد منخشين ورا السيايير ويدوخون
> اختيه خبرت الادراه وما اتخذو اجراء بعدهم لولاد الصبح والظهر يدوخون
> 
> الابواب مفتوحه ما تتبند ومحد يوقف طالب لو بغا يظهر
> اما عن اللبس تحلف اختيه عن اللي شافته
> 
> ...



الغاليه انا اتفق وياج شوي واختلف وياج شوي 

انا بنتي فالمدرسه لاحظت بعض المظاهر الي ذكرتيها بس مب الكل لاتنسين ان فيها وااايد وافدين
بس بخبرج شي وييييييييييين دور الاهل يعني الي يدوخ والي بتستخف مب من المدرسه تره عندهم اهل يودونهم وييبونهم ها شي

بعدين فمدارس ثانيه ما يستوي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فالمدارس الحكوميه ما يستوي والله يستوي الاخس والاخس والبويات والبلاوي 

مايستوي تحكمين عالمدرسه من نظره عامه
انا اشوف الطلاب الي فيها مبدعين الصراحه
صح عيبها هالشي انه الفصل بين البنات والاولاد مب وايد منظبط بس مب كل وحده بتسير قسم الاولاد و ولامره شفت ولد صوب قسم البنات 

ما بمدح المدرسه انا بس هاذ الي لاحظته وصج اسعاره وايد غاليه الكي جي 15000 بدون مواصلات

----------


## المياسه 2

هلا وغلا 




> الغاليه انا اتفق وياج شوي واختلف وياج شوي 
> 
> انا بنتي فالمدرسه لاحظت بعض المظاهر الي ذكرتيها بس مب الكل لاتنسين ان فيها وااايد وافدين
> بس بخبرج شي وييييييييييين دور الاهل يعني الي يدوخ والي بتستخف مب من المدرسه تره عندهم اهل يودونهم وييبونهم ها شي
> 
> غناتي دور الاهل ينتهي من يوصلون عيالهم المدرسه تبتدي مسؤلية المدرسه في المراقبه
> عيل البيبان مفتوحه طول الوقت ولولاد يظهرون برع ويسون لهم يمعه ولا حسيب ولا رقيب
> وعن بنتج الله يحفظها اذا كانت في مرحله دنيا تراها بتفتح عيونها على سوالف انتي في غنى عنها
> بتتحسب اللي تشوفه هوه الصح مهما حاولتي تغيرين تفكيرها ما بتقدرين لانه المدرسه ما تغرس فيهم
> ...





والله يوفق بنوتج ويحفظها

----------


## المياسه 2

> الغاليه راي مايهم بس امانه عليج تقولين لي اي مدرسة اختج ترشحها لسنة الياية .. وبشوفين لستة من الفضايح لان مدارسنا بلاوي عافاج الله ..
> 
> وملاحظة اتقولين في مدارس خاصة يهتمون في العربي والدين على ايدينج وينهم مافي سويت بحث كامل في الواقع وعلى النت ( وربي شهيد علي ) ماحصلت الا البحث العلمي فقط والابداع العلمي الاولى غالية والثانية بعيدة وزحمة الشارجة ..
> 
> 
> 
> انت لو شوفين مشاركاتي شكثر طفريتهم علسب الدين والعربي والامهات اكدوا ان جميع المدارس عندهم مقرارات وزارية لا زيادة ويمكن نقصان فيها ..
> 
> ودعواتكم لنا


هلا وغلا

فيه اختيه مدرسة المهارات الخاصه يهتمون بالعربي والدين وايد
وفيه مدارس اهتمامهم متوسط بعد زين مثل المعارف الخاصه
وهالمدرسه ما شي اهتمام

وفعلا المدارس الخاصه مقرراتهم وزاريه بس بعضهم يحطون مدرسين دارسين الماده مب وحده دارسه رسم وتعلم عيالنا لغه عربيه وقواعد حرام بعد
او ماا عندها خلفيه مول باللغه العربيه وتدرسها حرام كله اغلاط
عيالنا يتأسسون على الاغلاط في اللغه العربيه

اما هالمدرسه ما يهتمون بتحفيظ الطلبه القران يعني المدرس يطلب من طالب او اثنين يحفظون الايه والباقين لا ..!!!

كل المدارس فيها بلاوي لكن تتفاوت نحنا ندور لعيالنا على اقل البلاوي 
وشراتج مب محصلين

انا قريت مره عن مدرسة رويال اظني في المزهر 
اللي تعرفها تفيدنا 
كذلك جرين وود

موفقه الغلا

----------


## tiaa

انا ولادي بمدرسة غرين وود المدرسة هادية ونظيفو ومراقبة على الطلاب والطالبات والمديرة متابعة حتى احيانا الصبح بتشوفيها واقفة برع عالباب بنتي دخلت ما بتكتب ولا بتقرأكلمات فقط الاحرف ما شاء الله بعد حوالي شهر لشهرين صارت تكتب وتقرأ واية شكوى بتقوليها بيهتموا فيها كتير 
طبعا لكل مدرسة عيوب بس هي المدرسة حسناتها اكتر بكتير من عيوبها

----------


## مريومه2002

الغالية انا العام الماضي شفتهم في صحارى يايبينهم رحلة شي عجيب ما شفتوه في حياتكم
القمصان مفتوحة والمكياج الكامل والسماعات فالاذن 
ولا تجولون مب بنات لبلاد لان نص البنات انعرف بنات امنو 
وانعرف اهاليهم
ومره شفت الباص امنزلنهم شيشة البترول اظن يايين من رحلة
ياويلي على اللي شفناه
مكياج وفتحة فالتنورة وقمصان شفافة ويتبصبصن بعد على الساير والياي
وفي منهم اونهن متحجبات بس ما يفرقن عن الغير متحجبات 
الفرق بس تغطية الشعر

الله المستعان 
اظن ان هذا اللي يسمونه التطور والانفتاح
خلكم كوووووول يا بنات
والاتي اعظم

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## little nooni

الامريكيه الدوليه احسن بمليون مره 
تعاملهم وايد اوكي و المرسه ستايل ينما فكتوريا ياخذون فلوس وايد و مبانيهم كشره

----------

